# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 3 Nano Tanks



## johnstires (Oct 6, 2003)

My 5 gallon planted, about 5 weeks old

First two pics

My 10 Gallon Planted, about 10 weeks old

Next Two Pics

My 15 Gallon Reef Tank, about 1.5 years old:

Lat Two Pics

Hope you all enjoy. There's still alot of work to do on the planted ones and I'm enjoying every second. Love to hear your thoughts.

Hope these post, I'm having difficulties getting them all to show????

http://www.geocities.com/meditationtanks/

[This message was edited by johnstires on Tue November 25 2003 at 08:09 PM.]

[This message was edited by johnstires on Tue November 25 2003 at 08:14 PM.]

[This message was edited by johnstires on Tue November 25 2003 at 08:31 PM.]


----------



## johnstires (Oct 6, 2003)

My 5 gallon planted, about 5 weeks old

First two pics

My 10 Gallon Planted, about 10 weeks old

Next Two Pics

My 15 Gallon Reef Tank, about 1.5 years old:

Lat Two Pics

Hope you all enjoy. There's still alot of work to do on the planted ones and I'm enjoying every second. Love to hear your thoughts.

Hope these post, I'm having difficulties getting them all to show????

http://www.geocities.com/meditationtanks/

[This message was edited by johnstires on Tue November 25 2003 at 08:09 PM.]

[This message was edited by johnstires on Tue November 25 2003 at 08:14 PM.]

[This message was edited by johnstires on Tue November 25 2003 at 08:31 PM.]


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Looks nice. The glosso looks really nice.









Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

i love them all,very cool









Peace
Budmaster

Check out our photos website with pics of our tanks & other stuff..> http://www.thebudmaster.btinternet.co.uk


----------



## Lukara (Feb 14, 2003)

I really like 1311 (second tank). Although they are all very nice!

50 gal planted tank, pressurized CO2, 3.2 wpg, gravel/Terralit 60/40 substrate, Hagen 304 Fluval filter, Tetratec UV 5watts, GH=3,KH=6,PH=6.9


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice tanks! Beautifully done..that nano reef is simply breath-taking.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Beautiful tanks. What plants are in each one?

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## johnstires (Oct 6, 2003)

The 5 gallon planted has glosso and a rotala indicia hybrid (I believe). These are just my starter plants to control algae. I'll be planting alot more in a couple of weeks.

The 10 gallon has the same 2 above along with dwarf hairgrass, pennywort, and Echinodorus tenellus. Right now this tank, even in those pics, has an algae problem, I'm trying to control. This one is still in the beginning stages of aquascaping.

I have to thank ryuken168 for donating most of the above plants. They are from his tank which placed 1st in the small tank category of the 2003 AGA contest. I'm gonna give it my best to challenge him for his title in 2004.









The reef has to much to list off the top of my head. Mostly various zoos, richordea, star and clove polyps, some softies and a onergrown frogspawn that need fragging soon.


----------

